# da_squids topic



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

also i need a name for it
give me your thoughts :0 :cheesy:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Lookin good squids


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

here it is already drop and ready to roll
















and here's me helping my dad at steel a hater customs out of austin texas paint his truck(age:14 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 )










not sure what color to go with on the car
i got some candy blue and got some blue flakes but i really dont know yet  


i have more cars but my batteries dead and i just got back from houston last nigth. ill look for the chrager


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Mar 10 2008, 01:52 PM~10134342
> *Lookin good squids
> *


thanks homie


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice 61


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

a homie,your cars are lookin realy good,and i like that 61 :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Do i see a Lincoln?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 10 2008, 04:42 PM~10135516
> *Do i see a Lincoln?
> *


thx guys  
yeah i got that 1 and another in a box :0 still got to build them


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

71 looks and 7 posts   :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Build that lincoln!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet color choice on that 61 vert homie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 11 2008, 12:52 AM~10140602
> *sweet color choice on that 61 vert homie!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2 all u need is a tan interior


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good homie keep up the nice work


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 11 2008, 01:52 AM~10140602
> *sweet color choice on that 61 vert homie!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thx its a kandy rootbeer with a pearl blue clear over it :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

HEY GUYS IM UPLOADING ABOUT 200 PICS OF LOW'S FROM A SHOW YESTURDAY 
HERE;S THE LINK
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10140698


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

nice work homie !!!
love the color now more pics !!! :biggrin: 
cant wait to see this one done :thumbsup: 
hey homie hows your fish doin ????
mine are ok but had to battle a case of ich and then fungus but they are recovering,


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 11 2008, 02:49 AM~10140736
> *nice work homie !!!
> love the color now more pics !!! :biggrin:
> cant wait to see this one done  :thumbsup:
> ...


ITS DOING OK :0 AND BY ITS I MEAN THE PICHU. I WALKED IN ON HIM EATING A FISH. HALF OF IT STICKING OUT SIDE HIS MOUTH :0 :angry: :angry: 
BUT OTHER THAN THAT THERE DOIN GOOD

AND THX FOR THE COMPLIMENT


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

t
t
t


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 27 2008, 08:43 AM~10262874
> *ttt
> *


who the fuck are you?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 26 2008, 11:17 PM~10265684
> *who the fuck are you?
> *


:twak: :twak: :twak: calm down bro, no need to be vicous with girls???


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 27 2008, 12:17 AM~10265684
> *who the fuck are you?
> *


why that would be my cousin :angry: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64+Mar 27 2008, 03:29 PM~10266064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont get all butthurt, i was just wondering why they came in MCF and ttt'd like 30 thread..... :uh:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^ WELL BODYDROPPED YOU COULD CLEARLY SEE A knightsgirl19 SO SHES A CHICK THAT YOU SHOULD RESPECT THEN BE A EMAIL THUG AND CURSE HERR OUT!!!. THERES MY  ON THIS LITTLE ISSUE HERES A  TOO FOR CURSING A GIRL OUT


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

my bad homies, i didn't even glance at the name or pic after about to 4th time seeing them TTT topics


my APOLAGIES


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 27 2008, 07:18 PM~10271048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: they had that pic in OT photoshopped saying "I'm her to save Internets"


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

pics on the way :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 27 2008, 08:18 PM~10271048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 haha thats fucked up!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

layitlow party on call of duty 4 for the ps3
now for sum updates on the impala








this will be my 1st foil job


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

soon as i get it ill be online playin, i got call of duty 3, medal of honor airbourne, and turning point fall of liberty


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

gone for the day...............car show


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

coo


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i got some pics on the way in ab out a hr, or so


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 5 2008, 05:09 PM~10343398
> *i got some pics on the way in ab out a hr, or so
> *



forget how to tell time? :0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

You Gettin Better Than From When You First Started Building squid...i like the 61....GO CHECK OUT MY TOPIC!...(I'll post pics of my recent builds later.)


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 7 2008, 03:35 AM~10353073
> *forget how to tell time?    :0
> *


ok foreals when i get home from school i will post them.

schools the only reason i havent posted nothinn yet


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

as promised(a couple days or hours late :biggrin: 
heres the lac
































my 1st foil job......has wrinkles here and there but oh'well practice makes perfect


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i need to try to foil one day!, looks decent, keep it up


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

thx homie :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

thx homie :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

likeing the color


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

squid did u get my pm


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 9 2008, 08:36 PM~10377285
> *squid did u get my pm
> *


yeah the chrome rear thing was gonna be for this but i kit bashed and got it

thx for looking out tho hoime


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 9 2008, 08:34 PM~10377270
> *likeing the color
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 10 2008, 10:41 AM~10377323
> *thanks homie
> *


stock ride height?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 9 2008, 08:42 PM~10377338
> *stock ride height?
> *


 :no: :no: :no: .........well i hope it well go as planed
locked up in the back and in front but not as high  
havent mocked it up yet


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 10 2008, 10:44 AM~10377353
> *:no:  :no:  :no: .........well i hope it well go as planed
> locked up in the back and in front but not as high
> havent mocked it up yet
> *


 :cheesy:

:thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

more pics bro lol


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 10 2008, 10:46 AM~10377366
> *more pics bro lol
> *


X2


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

quick mock up
hopefully it would get a little higher with rims and tires on it


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:

should look damn good finished


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i wanna thank everybody for the comments


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good for first foil job. :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

up next some of these bad boys

























how many should i go tho


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

3


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

ur rides look good lil homie keep it up


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Apr 10 2008, 12:19 PM~10382281
> *ur rides look good lil homie keep it up
> *


x2


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 11 2008, 11:56 AM~10389985
> *x2
> *


X3...Real nice...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

thx more to come when i get home from school


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: lookin nice mayne!. :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

sum pics from sundays show
my bike took 2nd(orange and green and orange rims)


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

ur bike the purple one?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

sum pics from sundays show
my bike took 2nd(orange and green and orange rims)


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> *DA_SQUID,Apr 15 2008, 05:19 PM~
> sum pics from sundays show
> my bike took 2nd(orange and green and orange rims)*


Good Yob! :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 15 2008, 06:28 PM~10424142
> *ur bike the purple one?
> *


its this 1







:cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i got some pics for a big rig on the way tonight.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

getting hinged


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 18 2008, 06:51 PM~10449825
> *getting hinged
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 12 2008, 05:30 PM~10400197
> *X3...Real nice...
> *


x4 :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE COMPS 
GOIN TO DALLAS. BE BACK
.......


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 25 2008, 05:02 PM~10504172
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPS
> GOIN TO DALLAS. BE BACK
> .......
> *


did you place? :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 1 2008, 12:01 PM~10551554
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> did you place? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 2ND 
AND IM LIKE 7TH IN THE BIKE CHAMP. :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Are You goin To Victoria!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

number 7 in bike champ


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 7 2008, 08:56 AM~10597998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 7 2008, 08:36 AM~10597476
> *Are You goin To Victoria!
> *


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 7 2008, 08:56 AM~10597998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@May 7 2008, 09:06 AM~10598073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what im going for








and going in this


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: or :thumbsdown: 
i know its a car on big rims but i like


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

congrats lil homie and do da damn thang homie i always liked that car you replicating the interior to it was in the fall issue of DB&B wasnt it. or can u post up more pics of it.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

[/quote]


heyyy you took-a-my-wims like a( chineez person)

















































lol j/k that lack is badass :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks fam.!!!!
yeah 8 the dash im doing is from the green donk in the mag. i saw it and i was like :0.
dade. oh we got a thing for rollin on dubs :0 
pm me on them lambo doors


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

took 2nd in semi at a show this week
got some updates but to busy in the contest


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

65 cont. lincon 
painted in 1 day!
































should i flock the grey part with dark green flocking?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what do you think?

good or bad????

also is this to far out or ok?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i would bring them in a bit...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

caddy looks good homie.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

cool
ill work on them rims today


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what yall think of the bags


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What I think is that the pix is so blury I have no idea what I'm looking at!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wow looks nice homie.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wow looks nice homie.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

got a merc in the works to


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

heres the merc

















the cab of the big rig!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Here you go Squid. Some of the models I built(about 8 years ago)


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

got some progress on the caddy to. custom door panals
and painted sonic blue :0 :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

got it stright on the 61


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

custom door panal since i lots the other 1's








special thanks to IBLDMYOWN and bodydropped for lookin out
closed(still in the works)








open


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

all cleared and ready to go


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what yall think


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

got the caddy painted


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looking good


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 29 2008, 03:37 PM~10764678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a colorful collection you have!! nice work! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2..!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 29 2008, 06:37 PM~10764678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


someone was puttin in some work, nice! :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks for the comps. guys uffin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

the caddy"s new paint job :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

the 61" is final finished


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice lil homie!!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

heres from sunday at a show


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 3 2008, 03:08 PM~10789169
> *Nice lil homie!!!!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

THAT 61 IS THE SAME COLOR MY 1:1 IS GETTING PAINTED THIS WEEKEND NICE COLOR


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

just picked up another project
its a 87 gn.
post pics up a little later


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Lookin good Squid :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

still no pics...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 12 2008, 05:03 PM~10857233
> *still no pics...
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looking good


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

box for the radical in the works


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

lookin good homie.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

X2!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks homies it means alot since nobody really checks out my thread!!!!!
from sunday
im in the left in teh white shirt and long chain


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

well i woke up this morning and the car was on my bed???? how it got there i dont know.. now its all smashed up...................... all that work and this happens


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 24 2008, 01:18 PM~10939937
> *well i woke up this morning and the car was on my bed???? how it got there i dont know..  now its all smashed up...................... all that work and this happens
> *


what car? the gn?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 24 2008, 11:46 AM~10940187
> *what car? the gn?
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

figured ill show yall since i cant work on it no more.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

the dog got a hold of it last night...........i seen teeth marks


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

wow!!!!!! I POST PICS AND NOBODY says nothing ..............when i dont have pics everybody like where the pics


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 24 2008, 11:00 AM~10940297
> *figured ill show yall since i cant work on it no more.
> 
> 
> ...


Very good. Creative, and looks like u were off to a great start. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

from the pics it doesnt look that bad homie.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 24 2008, 11:00 AM~10940297
> *figured ill show yall since i cant work on it no more.
> 
> 
> ...



Say bro you said it had teeth marks, well if it messed up the body of the car i would just fill it in with putty, then sand it down cuz thats a bad ass model car i wouldnt just let it go to waste.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

congrats homie and sorry bout the gn that sucks homie like texasfinest said if its not bad fill it in with putty and sand but from the pics it dont look bad.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

CLEAN RIDE!!! YOU DESERVE THE AWARD.....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

well see what happens. maybe it will be saved. maybe i will trash it and work on something else.

will it make a apperence at the wego tour next year??? will see :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn homie you do some clean ass work ,and that regal is lookin sick.wuts next?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jun 24 2008, 06:05 PM~10942856
> *CLEAN RIDE!!! YOU DESERVE THE AWARD.....
> *


thanks bro


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jun 25 2008, 01:04 AM~10945981
> *Damn homie you do some clean ass work ,and that regal is lookin sick.wuts next?
> *


thanks homie
next i think im build just a street cruiser. then donk. then another radical.
all getting ready for show season next year.

so far the people i know that are going to be my comp is

the homies from dallas lowriders.
my boy waco and the v.p from ro.
and anybody else in texas    

good luck to all


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

that sucks


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

the big rig









interier(m/s)


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 10 2008, 01:54 PM~10134352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


to this







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

anyone???(NEW PICS PG 8)


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Happy B-Day Foo!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

the damage









thanks miklo

heres what my dad got me for my b-day








plus more but gotta take pics


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 30 2008, 10:25 PM~10986467
> *the damage
> 
> 
> ...



:0 DAAMN YOU PUT ALOT OF WORK INTO DAT REGAL TOO.....ALL THOSE HINGES AND CUTS MAAN, but hey challenges make us better you know. eitherway keep it up mayne




oh yeah happy b-day


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

whut it do squid!?..


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

model im doin for a homie

kit, rims, and paint








you like the sun roof????








getting sprayed white for the patterns down the side


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 2 2008, 04:06 PM~10999205
> *model im doin for a homie
> 
> kit, rims, and paint
> ...




















done in 1 day


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

mocked up....it will be higher








got the inside painted to :cheesy: (gotta go over blue agian, got a little overspray on some parts


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin clean allready


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 3 2008, 09:44 PM~11009597
> *
> 
> mocked up....it will be higher
> ...


the real car


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

carefull squid or you might look like this


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what up. well i've been trying out the patterns
this is what i've done in about 10 mins.










still working on it. what you think


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

wat do u spray the cars with bro? gun or rattle can?


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 3 2008, 10:57 PM~11010408
> *what up. well i've been trying out the patterns
> this is what i've done in about 10 mins.
> 
> ...


looks good homie but the top left hand corner line is thicker than the right


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 4 2008, 05:36 AM~11011388
> *wat do u spray the cars with bro? gun or rattle can?
> *


gun.  
thanks for the other post bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

lookks good homie!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i see that you play cod4 for ps3
ive played against you befor
my user name is [MOBB]evilone
i think i beat you at once but im not sure
too bad my online connection crashed and i cant figure out how to get online again  

bad ass cars btw


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE HOW DID IT GO THIS WEEKIN


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 lookin good, TTT


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i finnaly found the big lots that has the 5 dolla kits :cheesy: 

got another caddy in the works.. this time its a low low :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 8 2008, 06:35 PM~11040696
> *i finnaly found the big lots that has the 5 dolla kits :cheesy:
> 
> got another caddy in the works.. this time its a low low :biggrin:
> *


double post


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 3 2008, 10:57 PM~11010408
> *what up. well i've been trying out the patterns
> this is what i've done in about 10 mins.
> 
> ...


 :0 DAAAMN dats wusup man, i gotts try that sh*t :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

its brown with gold flakes


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

randumb pic


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

gold leafing gettting done right now :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 13 2008, 11:56 AM~11076932
> *its brown with gold flakes
> 
> 
> ...


67 in the back?whos???


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 13 2008, 09:43 PM~11080445
> *67 in the back?whos???
> *


dads..probaly work on it this week


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 8 2008, 06:35 PM~11040696
> *i finnaly found the big lots that has the 5 dolla kits :cheesy:
> 
> got another caddy in the works.. this time its a low low :biggrin:
> *


as promised


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

foil done!

















its straight for being only my 2nd time using bmf :biggrin: 

is this build a :thumbsup: or a :thumbsdown: so far!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good so far...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 14 2008, 09:23 PM~11089601
> *foil done!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:biggrin: top notch looking... keep up the great work...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 15 2008, 12:23 PM~11093864
> *:biggrin:  top notch looking...  keep up the great work...
> *


thanks benny and mark(miklo)


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookinn real good


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY TRIKE IS OFF DA HOOK , MY TRIKE IS LIFTED ON AIR CYLINDERS ,
FRONT AND BACK ,


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 15 2008, 02:44 PM~11094989
> *MY TRIKE IS OFF DA HOOK , MY TRIKE IS LIFTED ON AIR CYLINDERS ,
> FRONT AND BACK ,
> *


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 15 2008, 03:44 PM~11094989
> *MY TRIKE IS OFF DA HOOK , MY TRIKE IS LIFTED ON AIR CYLINDERS ,
> FRONT AND BACK ,
> *





w.g.a.f :uh: :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Li'l Eder (Jul 17, 2007)

WHAT ABOUT SOME PROGRESS PICS OF THE BLUE REGAL


----------



## Li'l Eder (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@Jul 17 2008, 07:52 PM~11115504
> *WHAT ABOUT SOME PROGRESS PICS OF THE BLUE REGAL
> *


door jambs(keep in mind still gotta sand them)

















blue flocking(carpet)


----------



## Li'l Eder (Jul 17, 2007)

YOU HAVE A PIC OF ONE BOOTY KIT JUST TO SEE HOW IT LOOKS?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@Jul 17 2008, 09:29 PM~11116392
> *YOU HAVE A PIC OF ONE BOOTY KIT JUST TO SEE HOW IT LOOKS?
> *


ill have to order it


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

keep up the work bro. lookin good


----------



## Li'l Eder (Jul 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 17 2008, 08:41 PM~11116511
> *ill have to order it
> *


how much?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

maybe around 5 bucks.

more progress on teh caddy


----------



## Li'l Eder (Jul 17, 2007)

WHAT HAPPEN WITH MI CAR?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

lil eder i sent a pm


----------



## UR10ST3GU1 (May 24, 2008)

DAM HOMIE ALL DEM MODELS ARE LOOKING GUD WISH I KNEW HOW 2 BUILD N PAINT DEM MYSELF BT IT LUKZ HARD KEEP UP THE GUD WORK


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 21 2008, 08:42 PM~11144421
> *maybe around 5 bucks.
> 
> more progress on teh caddy
> ...


 :0 lookin *real* good


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 14 2008, 06:23 PM~11089601
> *foil done!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey squid do they have town car models???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 27 2008, 01:41 PM~11190555
> *hey squid do they have town car models???
> *


80's


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 27 2008, 02:41 PM~11190555
> *hey squid do they have town car models???
> *


:dunno: :dunno: if they do its gonna be a resin and gonna cost a pretty penny!

heres the lac(mocked up)















(still going to be detailed)


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

wheres the updates??? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Caddy lookin clean homie


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 5 2008, 07:07 PM~11268729
> *Caddy lookin clean homie
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Li'l Eder (Jul 17, 2007)

:twak: DUDE WHAT ABOUT MINE ANY PROGRESS?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: NICE WORK SQUID, KEEP IT UP


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey Squid congrats on your first place yesterday for your bike


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 7 2008, 07:13 PM~11288232
> *thanks homie
> 
> 
> ...



i like that candy greeen!! i think i have that same model that i never built, i just painted the body. if u need parts or anything just holla pimp


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey squid those project are lookin nice homie good job


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 10 2008, 05:20 PM~11307924
> *Hey squid those project are lookin nice homie good job
> *


thanks guys  










oh yeah








on this :0 :0 :0


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 11 2008, 08:43 PM~11319213
> *thanks guys
> 
> 
> ...


nice models homie


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 10 2008, 01:54 PM~10134352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is getting re done


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 17 2008, 10:30 AM~11363940
> *TTT
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

computer is down at the house. i do have progress. will post when i get the com. back up


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

cant wait homie


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

64 and 96 in the works


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 16 2008, 12:07 AM~11613280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
impi #1








impi #2
















impi #3









thats what i've been workin on while my computer was done :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 16 2008, 05:55 PM~11618998
> *
> impi #1
> 
> ...


i
i got i lil sum im workin on two


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 16 2008, 06:18 PM~11619267
> *i
> i got i lil sum im workin on two
> *


cant wait to see


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 16 2008, 05:22 PM~11619302
> *cant wait to see
> *


you takin a couple cars to waco...let me know, i'll take mines  :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 18 2008, 02:30 PM~11636454
> *you takin a couple cars to waco...let me know, i'll take mines   :biggrin:
> *


you know it


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 18 2008, 03:30 PM~11637527
> *you know it
> *


well then its oooonnn!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512+Sep 18 2008, 01:30 PM~11636454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good i like imp #2


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 18 2008, 07:45 PM~11639151
> *lookin good i like imp #2
> *


thanks homie


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 18 2008, 06:43 PM~11639137
> *:0  :0
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


you takin model cars too?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

^^^^^^


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 16 2008, 05:55 PM~11618998
> *
> impi #1
> 
> ...


impi #2

















done!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 21 2008, 10:02 PM~11660677
> *impi #2
> 
> 
> ...


what?? o u meant to post different pics unless im missing something..


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 21 2008, 09:04 PM~11660702
> *what?? o u meant to post different pics unless im missing something..
> *


nah ill upload them when i get home from school


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 21 2008, 09:02 PM~11660677
> *impi #2
> 
> 
> ...


as promised


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

SWEET! What color is that?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco+Sep 22 2008, 05:54 PM~11668513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks its candy necterine....car paint


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

really simple build.

impi numba 3


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

(pop trunk sign still in the works  )
touching up the subs still also


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:biggrin: waco and me set up today :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: diggin that bubble bro


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 28 2008, 06:19 PM~11721937
> *:thumbsup: diggin that bubble bro
> *


thanks bro


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

new w.i.p
what do ya think


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

clean,whats your plans??


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

progress on the escalde


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:cheesy: TTT


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

wow that pic sucks...ill get more pics tonight.....thats to a 86 m.c, 
its gonna be in paint tonight. candy brandywine :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

almost done notice the door swings inside the finder :0 :biggrin: 
still needs trunk setup and touch ups here and there


















still on the bench
goin to meet purple power soon









still messing with this
anybody got the windsheilds there not using?

















counsle for the charger


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lookin good bro keep it up.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

took me like 2 months to finsih a kit :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lukin good homie


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: Lookin good Bro...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks homies just tryin to get back in it.
the orange 96 is now kandy topaz blue
new trunk/ interior


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Some nice ridez squid, pm me on your caddy deville.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

NICE BUILDS BRO!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice work homie


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*WHAT UP SQUID?* :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

Sup foo


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks everybody!!!
just tryin to get back in it</span>

the orange impalas make over<img src=\'http://i40.tinypic.com/fk6rnt.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<span style=\'color:blue\'>airbag and trunk set up still in the works :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

The impala is looking tight squid


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

howd it go at the show homie?


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

bump


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

New stuff coming tomorrow 
I'm plannin on goin to go buy a kit if I get the motivation to go lol

I re did the impalas trunk tho


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

thinking about sellin my stuff
i know i prolly wont get much but idk yet
i already got a car so most of my moneys goin into that

heres some recent stuff
candy green over silver with chamillion flake.. blue to green
needs 3 coats of clear left  



















and my friends lights i did


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

replica coming soon


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

impaler set up
front=
pop trunk sign
back 2 15 l7s :biggrin: 
still not done










got a 2dr charger in the works
and the blue impaler is gettin patterned and redone


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------

